# Clamoroso Radio Radio:"Maldini, aria di dimissioni".



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Milo (29 Giugno 2022)

No vabbè, sarebbe un disastro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.



Ecco il tanto atteso annuncio del rinnovo


----------



## Pivellino (29 Giugno 2022)

Semmai di non rinnovo, molto probabile comunque.


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco il tanto atteso annuncio del rinnovo


"C'è tempo"
Mica bisogna fasciarsi la testa.

Ma altro che fasciarsi la testa. Qui avremo bisogno di una bara se fosse vero


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Giugno 2022)

Non esiste motivo al mondo per cui Maldini dovrebbe rinunciare alla carica al Milan che è la sua casa, se si dimette è perchè c'è qualcosa di grave non di certo per una questione di soldi


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


e se vi dico che io sono quasi piu contento?

perchè ho già capito che non ci sono soldi per il mercato e se resta a settembre mi tocca insultarlo..perchè sarebbe quello che si merita

invece cosi resterebbe la leggenda che è

purtroppo all'eventualita che resti e ci sia il budget sperato non ci credo manco un pò

in ogni caso dimissioni di cosa..finisce il contratto c'è poco da dimettersi


----------



## Tobi (29 Giugno 2022)

Lo avevamo capito tutti qua dentro da almeno 20 gg


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


C’è bisogno che dia le dimissioni? Il contratto scade domami


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non esiste motivo al mondo per cui Maldini dovrebbe rinunciare alla carica al Milan che è la sua casa, se si dimette è perchè c'è qualcosa di grave non di certo per una questione di soldi


Ma e ovvio.
Maldini mica lavora gratis ma sa benissimo che se decide di andarsene probabilmente non tornerà più a lavorare nel Milan perché questa nuova proprietà rimarrà almeno 4 o 5 anni.
Se decide di lasciare e proprio perché siamo finiti... O quasi.


----------



## Zenos (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Fatemi sapere che prenoto un volo per domani. I pomodori li porto io.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non esiste motivo al mondo per cui Maldini dovrebbe rinunciare alla carica al Milan che è la sua casa, se si dimette è perchè c'è qualcosa di grave non di certo per una questione di soldi


il budget per il mercato..l'ha detto chiaramente


----------



## Masanijey (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Quello che sta succedendo non ha eguali nella storia del calcio credo.
Sono riusciti a distruggere la gioia infinita di uno scudetto e si sta riuscendo a demolire una crescita che aveva tutte le carte in regola per poterci finalmente riportare dove meritiamo di stare.
Sono sportivamente distrutto e scioccato, non ho nemmeno voglia di sapere cosa succederà.
Io ritengo tutti responsabili. Tutti. Compreso anche il nostro caro Paolo che ha anche lui le sue belle responsabilità.
Faccio davvero i complimenti, anche ad impegnarsi non sarebbe stato facile arrivare a tale schifo.


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Tranquilli, rinnova e arrivano Botman, Sanches, Zaniolo e CDK.

Ah mi sono dimenticato che a breve rinnovano anche Leao, Tomori e Kaluku.


----------



## El picinin (29 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quello che sta succedendo non ha eguali nella storia del calcio credo.
> Sono riusciti a distruggere la gioia infinita di uno scudetto e si sta riuscendo a demolire una crescita che aveva tutte le carte in regola per poterci finalmente riportare dove meritiamo di stare.
> Sono sportivamente distrutto e scioccato, non ho nemmeno voglia di sapere cosa succederà.
> Io ritengo tutti responsabili. Tutti. Compreso anche il nostro caro Paolo che ha anche lui le sue belle responsabilità.
> Faccio davvero i complimenti, anche ad impegnarsi non sarebbe stato facile arrivare a tale schifo.


 e mi spieghi perché Maldini?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fatemi sapere che prenoto un volo per domani. I pomodori li porto io.



No,quelli li dovrebbe portare la curva.
Ah no,aspetta,noi non abbiamo una curva


----------



## unbreakable (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


sarà clamoroso per loro..qua si capiva da tempo l'antifona


----------



## GP7 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Sarebbe il logico e naturale epilogo di questa vicenda.
Sarebbe altresì una tragedia per noi milanisti per tutto ciò che starebbe a significare. 
E la cosa triste è che non ci sarebbe alcuna ribellione da parte della tifoseria.


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

Un applauso a Gerry Manenti che è già sparito tipo yogurt-li; questa volta spero ci facciano saltare il sedere le fiamme gialle.


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quello che sta succedendo non ha eguali nella storia del calcio credo.
> Sono riusciti a distruggere la gioia infinita di uno scudetto e si sta riuscendo a demolire una crescita che aveva tutte le carte in regola per poterci finalmente riportare dove meritiamo di stare.
> Sono sportivamente distrutto e scioccato, non ho nemmeno voglia di sapere cosa succederà.
> Io ritengo tutti responsabili. Tutti. Compreso anche il nostro caro Paolo che ha anche lui le sue belle responsabilità.
> Faccio davvero i complimenti, anche ad impegnarsi non sarebbe stato facile arrivare a tale schifo.


Stavamo spiccando il volo e ci tirano giù con le maniere forti, mai visto nulla del genere


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

Maledetti, maledetti.
Comunque vada questa situazione, non finirò mai di insultarvi.
Schifosi strozzini senza vergogna.


----------



## mark (29 Giugno 2022)

Se al 1 luglio non comunicano il rinnovo di Maldini deve esserci una protesta esemplare, in primis manderò email per chiedere il rimborso dell'abbonamento (anche se sarà inutile).


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Se vogliamo dirla tutta, non è normale che non abbiano rinnovato gia a gennaio per dire... e noi stiamo qui a fare il count down.
Paolo Maldini campione d'Italia allontanato dal Milan. 
Preparate i forconi.


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

dopo giorni e giorni di sicurezze, se la verità venisse detta da Radio Radio dovrebbe chiudere tutti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Comunque aspettiamo,perchè qui i giornalisti parlano di "sensazioni" proprio come faceva il mago Otelma.
E io non voglio credere che stiamo nuovamente per cadere nel baratro.


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Mai visto una società che al 24 maggio porta 1 milione di tifosi in piazza a festeggiare e 38 giorni dopo rischia di portarne il doppio a protestare contro la dirigenza. Complimenti vivissimi


----------



## Masanijey (29 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> e mi spieghi perché Maldini?


Anche Maldini, non solo Maldini.
Perché da quell'intervista è seguita solo negatività.
Perché questa situazione è anche figlia della sua posizione.
Perché se l'intenzione era quella di levare le tende non avrebbe dovuto aspettare il 29/06.
Perché è innegabile che in questo stallo in parte ci sia il bisogno di alimentare un suo ego.
Non rinnego ciò che ha fatto, lo amo, rappresenta il Milan etc etc. Ma anche lui ha le sue, seppur minori, responsabilità.
Siamo adulti, i supereroi della Marvel non esistono nella realtà.


----------



## El picinin (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque aspettiamo,perchè qui i giornalisti parlano di "sensazioni" proprio come faceva il mago Otelma.
> E io non voglio credere che stiamo nuovamente per cadere nel baratro.


 io sono 20 giorni che lo dico,spero di sbagliarmi,ma penso proprio che saluta tutti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Giugno 2022)

Dovesse accadere,bisognerebbe mandare delle email di disdette con annessi insulti


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Domanda: che senso ha dimettersi il giorno prima della scadenza del contratto?


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Semmai di non rinnovo, molto probabile comunque.


Si pensavo anche io, poi però mi sono detto che Maldini decide lui di andarsene e non viceversa. Sarebbe un gesto da grandissimo uomo


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.



Sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

È almeno una quindicina di giorni che tira questa aria, ma fino adesso nessun giornalista era stato in grado di percepirla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Per chi voleva vedere i segnali c'erano tutti.
Io lo dico dall'intervista.
Grande Paolo, milanista vero


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma e ovvio.
> Maldini mica lavora gratis ma sa benissimo che se decide di andarsene probabilmente non tornerà più a lavorare nel Milan perché questa nuova proprietà rimarrà almeno 4 o 5 anni.
> Se decide di lasciare e proprio perché siamo finiti... O quasi.


Ma Maldini che richieste ha? perché ha sicuramente tutto il credito del mondo ma decidere di essere padre e padrone potrebbe essere un po' troppo.
Non so se sia a garanzia del Milan e per tirare fuori il massimo, questo non lo so e me lo auguro, però è davvero brutto dover penare per ogni minima grande cosa, ogni piccola cosa è una fatica di Ercole, basta su.


----------



## El picinin (29 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Anche Maldini, non solo Maldini.
> Perché da quell'intervista è seguita solo negatività.
> Perché questa situazione è anche figlia della sua posizione.
> Perché se l'intenzione era quella di levare le tende non avrebbe dovuto aspettare il 29/06.
> ...


 nessun supereroe,ma se dichiara che non rimane in un Milan che non vuole vincere,evidentemente la proprietà non ci tiene a vincere,e a prescindere dalle dichiarazioni sarebbe un dato di fatto.


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda: che senso ha dimettersi il giorno prima della scadenza del contratto?


Nessuno, ma il succo è comunque quello.
C'è da sperare in un mercato sontuoso della Juventus.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Non ci voglio credere e non ci crederò fino a prova contraria. Non ci voglio credere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

Quelle lacrime di Massara...


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.




Io ripeto ciò che dico da tempo: la vera sorpresa sarebbe se Maldini e Massara rinnovassero.

Io al loro posto avrei sbattuto la porta da tempo.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda: che senso ha dimettersi il giorno prima della scadenza del contratto?


Gesto simbolico, inoltre smorza sul nascere le voci che già si sentono del “può rinnovare anche dopo l1 Luglio”. Se ci pensi è più grave. Come cosa


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non esiste motivo al mondo per cui Maldini dovrebbe rinunciare alla carica al Milan che è la sua casa, se si dimette è perchè c'è qualcosa di grave non di certo per una questione di soldi


I soldi che non immette la pseudo-proprietà.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.



Meno male abbiamo vinto sto Scudetto va....


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelle lacrime di Massara...


non solo.. Se guardi il video del goal di Theo, MAldini urla come un pazzo, massara impassibile, forse preoccupato


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Meno male abbiamo vinto sto Scudetto va....


Campioni di taglia... piccola.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelle lacrime di Massara...



Calma. Aspettiamo i comunicati ufficiali.


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> nessun supereroe,ma se dichiara che non rimane in un Milan che non vuole vincere,evidentemente la proprietà non ci tiene a vincere,e a prescindere dalle dichiarazioni sarebbe un dato di fatto.


Eheheh sì è così anche se da parte di Elliott e Red lasciare andare la "parte italiana" che ha portato i successi e una metodologia chiara sarebbe davvero assurdo e pericolosissimo perché a quel punto tutto l'ambiente, i tifosi, chiederebbero ancora di più, si aspetterebbero di più e non di meno, lo farebbero da incazzati e traditi, pochissima logica da parte americana nel fare una scelta simile e Paolo lo sa, ma se è per garantirsi più risorse bene, grosso modo ha vinto e merita il margine necessario per muoversi in mercati diversi da quelli a cui eravamo abituati.


----------



## Cantastorie (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Ehm… sarebbe singolare una dimissione a 24 ore dalla scadenza del contratto.
In caso sarebbe un gesto fortemente simbolico.

o forse Ilario ha sbagliato termine?


----------



## bmb (29 Giugno 2022)

"che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione..." ok


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda: che senso ha dimettersi il giorno prima della scadenza del contratto?


Se fosse così, e io ancora non ci voglio credere, potrebbe essere che ha deciso di lottare fino all'ultimo secondo per strappare qualcosa alla proprietà. E non c'è riuscito. Si parlava di quella bozza di proposta con le modifiche, e non controfirmata dall'AD. Le trattative a volte sono così, fino all'ultimo si tratta, poi si chiude, o si esce.


----------



## Masanijey (29 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> nessun supereroe,ma se dichiara che non rimane in un Milan che non vuole vincere,evidentemente la proprietà non ci tiene a vincere,e a prescindere dalle dichiarazioni sarebbe un dato di fatto.


Il Milan che non vuole vincere però aveva vinto il campionato pochi giorni prima.
Lui è entrato in società quando manco sapevamo se ci saremmo iscritti al campionato. 
La situazione non era delle migliori ma nemmeno tale da darci in pasto per un mese ai media.
Forse non vi rendete conto che oggi pure un giocatore di B si farebbe 2 domande prima di venire da noi. Ci hanno letteralmente fatto a brandelli e in questo lui ha le sue non trascurabili responsabilità.
Sulla società non mi abbasso nemmeno a spendere due parole.
E questo rimane anche se tra mezz'ora arriva l'annuncio delle firme eh.. Questo mese è stato qualcosa di letteralmente indimenticabile.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Giugno 2022)

Se non lo rinnovano spero in una slavina. Massara ovviamente ma anche Pioli e Ibra. E poi Theo e tutti i giocatori legati a Maldini dovrebbero chiedere la cessione.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Quindi ricapitoliamo: alle notizie sui rinnovi di Maldini non ci si crede a quelle delle dimissioni il giorno prima della scadenza si. Io non credo alle sue dimissioni. Posso capire il mancato rinnovo ma le dimissioni no.

Ma se bisogna essere negativi: il 1 luglio non ci iscriviamo in Serie A.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nessuno, ma il succo è comunque quello.
> C'è da sperare in un mercato sontuoso della Juventus.



Assolutamente.
Via De Ligt, dentro Molina, Bremer e Zaniolo e possono giocarsela.
Io i gobbi li odio ma se c'è un sentimento più forte dell'odio è il disprezzo e quello ha tinte tutte nerazzurre.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Se non lo rinnovano spero in una slavina. Massara ovviamente ma anche Pioli e Ibra. E poi Theo e tutti i giocatori legati a Maldini dovrebbero chiedere la cessione.


I giocatori però devono trovare chi se li compra e con i prezzi che vuole il compratore perché Theo scade nel 2026 e non può stracciare il contratto unilateralmente.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo: alle notizie sui rinnovi di Maldini non ci si crede a quelle delle dimissioni il giorno prima della scadenza si. Io non credo alle sue dimissioni. Posso capire il mancato rinnovo ma le dimissioni no.
> 
> Ma se bisogna essere negativi: il 1 luglio non ci iscriviamo in Serie A.


Ma per favore, questo Giamba non sa neanche la differenza tra le due parole...


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> I giocatori però devono trovare chi se li compra e con i prezzi che vuole il compratore perché Theo scade nel 2026 e non può stracciare il contratto unilateralmente.


Basta non presentarsi al ritiro e mandare certificati medici


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ehm… sarebbe singolare una dimissione a 24 ore dalla scadenza del contratto.
> In caso sarebbe un gesto fortemente simbolico.
> 
> o forse Ilario ha sbagliato termine?


Forse ha sbagliato termine, ma sarebbe un gesto in pieno stile Maldini eh (non può accedere alla naspi però)


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> I giocatori però devono trovare chi se li compra e con i prezzi che vuole il compratore perché Theo scade nel 2026 e non può stracciare il contratto unilateralmente.


Figurati, assetati di soldi come sono sarebbero capaci di cederli a 2 euro.

Non li ringrazierò mai di niente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelle lacrime di Massara...


C’erano altri motivi personali.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma per favore, questo Giamba non sa neanche la differenza tra le due parole...


Certo, è probabile che con "dimissioni" in realtà intendessero mancato rinnovo, o rifiuto del rinnovo alle condizioni proposte. Dimissioni non ha senso.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo: alle notizie sui rinnovi di Maldini non ci si crede a quelle delle dimissioni il giorno prima della scadenza si. Io non credo alle sue dimissioni. Posso capire il mancato rinnovo ma le dimissioni no.
> 
> Ma se bisogna essere negativi: il 1 luglio non ci iscriviamo in Serie A.



Che ci iscriviamo a fare? Le m… hanno preso Lukaku


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

Nel caso andasse tutto a monte con Maldini sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa ci propinerebbero i tuttapposters.
Io non ci starò male, avevo già metabolizzato.
Per molti deve essere stato un vero trauma


----------



## Baba (29 Giugno 2022)

Per me invece resta, si lui che Massara


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> "che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione..." ok


Hai perfettamente reso l'idea. 

-Giamba : " We Beppe, che mi dici? Allora cosa ne pensi del Milan? Maldini rinnova?"

-Beppe : " Ciao Giamba!! Guarda non so che dire, ho pessime sensazioni. Secondo me si dimette!!"

-Giamba in diretta: " ci sono sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione..."


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo: alle notizie sui rinnovi di Maldini non ci si crede a quelle delle dimissioni il giorno prima della scadenza si. Io non credo alle sue dimissioni. Posso capire il mancato rinnovo ma le dimissioni no.
> 
> Ma se bisogna essere negativi: il 1 luglio non ci iscriviamo in Serie A.


Non è colpa nostra se le notizie negative si rivelano vere e quelle positive false


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Il Milan che non vuole vincere però aveva vinto il campionato pochi giorni prima.
> Lui è entrato in società quando manco sapevamo che ci saremmo iscritti al campionato.
> La situazione non era delle migliori ma nemmeno tale da darci in pasto per un mese ai media.
> Forse non vi rendete conto che oggi pure un giocatore di B si farebbe 2 domande prima di venire da noi. Ci hanno letteralmente fatto a brandelli e in questo lui ha le sue non trascurabili responsabilità.
> ...


Non ne capisco il motivo, ma la società a mio avviso non voleva vincere, forse perché temeva che tutti avrebbero chiesto qualcosa in più sul mercato, mentre un bel quinquennio da Napoli di turno sempre in Champions è più remunerativo e con meno pretese di spesa


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Posto che dal quadro che ci dipingono da un mese farebbe solo che bene a sfancularli, che senso avrebbe dimettersi se il contratto gli scade domani?


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma e ovvio.
> Maldini mica lavora gratis ma sa benissimo che se decide di andarsene probabilmente non tornerà più a lavorare nel Milan perché questa nuova proprietà rimarrà almeno 4 o 5 anni.
> Se decide di lasciare e proprio perché siamo finiti... O quasi.


Se va via è perché ha capito che Gerry Manenti è un bandito speculatore.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel caso andasse tutto a monte con Maldini sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa ci propinerebbero i tuttapposters.
> Io non ci starò male, avevo già metabolizzato.
> Per molti deve essere stato un vero trauma


In caso contrario sarebbe bello vedere che ne dicono i finiscimonders 

Sei unico, finché ci sei tu a profetizzare io dormo sereno


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se va via è perché ha capito che Gerry Manenti è un bandito speculatore.


E come stiamo vedendo, un mago della comunicazione


----------



## Masanijey (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo: alle notizie sui rinnovi di Maldini non ci si crede a quelle delle dimissioni il giorno prima della scadenza si. Io non credo alle sue dimissioni. Posso capire il mancato rinnovo ma le dimissioni no.
> 
> Ma se bisogna essere negativi: il 1 luglio non ci iscriviamo in Serie A.


Personalmente il punto non è più credere o non credere.
Il punto è la gestione fantozziana di tutto.
Rinnovi, tempi, comunicazione.
Ripeto, anche arrivassero le firme tra 10 minuti ciò che (non) è stato fatto finora rimane.
Altra cosa: non dimenticate mai l'importanza della stampa. Non conta che le notizie siano vere o false quello che conta è che ci hanno seppellito sotto quintali di sterco e da fuori chi si avvicina a noi deve tapparsi il naso ad oggi.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se va via è perché ha capito che Gerry Manenti è un bandito speculatore.



Era importante conquistare Maldini, testuali parole di questo avventuriero tirato dentro chissà a quale scopo e chissà da chi ma non di certo, ad oggi, per far tornare il Milan uno dei top club nel mondo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo: alle notizie sui rinnovi di Maldini non ci si crede a quelle delle dimissioni il giorno prima della scadenza si. Io non credo alle sue dimissioni. *Posso capire il mancato rinnovo ma le dimissioni no.*
> 
> Ma se bisogna essere negativi: il 1 luglio non ci iscriviamo in Serie A.



Magari come diceva qualcuno qualche pagina fa (non ricordo il nome),le dimissioni ad 1 giorno dalla scadenza servirebbero quasi per non illudere ulteriormente il tifoso (per una improbabile firma post-1luglio)
In ogni caso se queste "sensazioni" alla mago otelma venissero confermate,per noi sarà notte fonda.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente reso l'idea.
> 
> -Giamba : " We Beppe, che mi dici? Allora cosa ne pensi del Milan? Maldini rinnova?"
> 
> ...


Io metto in dubbio tutto, però francamente non me la sento di fare ironia, perché mancano 24 ore, se per te è normale ok.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Era importante conquistare Maldini, testuali parole di questo avventuriero tirato dentro chissà a quale scopo e chissà da chi ma non di certo, ad oggi, per far tornare il Milan uno dei top club nel mondo.


magari l'ha conquistato davvero, ma in senso amoroso


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> In caso contrario sarebbe bello vedere che ne dicono i finiscimonders
> 
> Sei unico, finché ci sei tu a profetizzare io dormo sereno


Intanto l'altro giorno la Russia il default l'ha fatto... e arrivano brutte voci su redbird-bluesky.
Previsioni non ne sbaglio molte


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Per me invece resta, si lui che Massara


Vediamo, di sicuro il potere che avrebbe qui non lo avrebbe altrove, se la scelta sarà di lasciare è una bella botta e rappresenterebbe il Paolo 40 enne lontano dal mondo del calcio fino ai 50 anni, ora a 54 anni uscire dal tuo mondo potrebbe essere qualcosa per cui ti mangerai le mani a vita.


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

,


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

Mai la sera dello scudetto e della gioia avrei immaginato tutto questo. Quanto mi sembra lontana


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Giugno 2022)

Mi sta crollando il mondo addosso. 
Far fuori Paolo Maldini, Paolo Maldini!!! Come distruggere l’ambiente dopo uno scudetto. Maledetti tutti!!!

Il Milan andrà avanti ovviamente, ma il futuro è NERO. siamo usciti da anni di vacche magre grazie a Paolo ed è un attimo tornarci.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto l'altro giorno la Russia il default l'ha fatto... e arrivano brutte voci su redbird-bluesky.
> Previsioni non ne sbaglio molte


Le becchi sul lungo ahah. Prima o poi la guerra in Ucraina finirà, allora potrai dire :" Visto? Ve l'avevo detto!!", idem quando Cardinale venderà potrai rinfacciarci il fatto che sono stati 6 anni di sonno artificiale.

Scherzi a parte che mi fa piacere scambiare con te, oggi ci sono stati 7 rinnovi, 7 non rinnovi ed 1 dimissione. Aspettiamo va


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di giornalisti abbiamo?
> Dimissioni? Rinuncia a un giorno di contratto?
> Il Milan ne esce male, la stampa malissimo…
> Che disastro


Eh sì, ci hanno rotto le ossa prima ancora di colpirci, un classico.
Comunque vediamo, possiamo uscirne come se nulla fosse e poi cominciare a ringhiare.
Incapiti, incapibili, ma feroci, mi aspetto questo da Paolo, criptico fino all'ultimo e antisistema, però dovrà fare un mercato rabbioso perché altrove hanno già scelto il legno per la nostra bara e lo faranno finché avranno il pane dei Lukaku/Di Maria e delle notti felici, dopo un maggio così così..


----------



## davidelynch (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


"Sensazione" dio santo siamo veramente arrivarti al delirio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Le becchi sul lungo ahah. Prima o poi la guerra in Ucraina finirà, allora potrai dire :" Visto? Ve l'avevo detto!!", idem quando Cardinale venderà potrai rinfacciarci il fatto che sono stati 6 anni di sonno artificiale.
> 
> Scherzi a parte che mi fa piacere scambiare con te, oggi ci sono stati 7 rinnovi, 7 non rinnovi ed 1 dimissione. Aspettiamo va


Figurati, mi fa sempre piacere scherzare.
Però converrai con me che l'orologio al momento ci dice che mancano circa 28 ore alla fine dei contratti di Maldini e Massara e che ancora siamo in alto mare.
Gli ormai teneri articoli di ieri "firma tra oggi e domani" si sono già rivelati la solita favola... a che gioco stiamo giocando?


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Giugno 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non esiste motivo al mondo per cui Maldini dovrebbe rinunciare alla carica al Milan che è la sua casa, se si dimette è perchè c'è qualcosa di grave non di certo per una questione di soldi


non centrano i soldi suoi. centra la programmazione, il budget del mercato, i poteri.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Per me alla fine rinnova. Ovviamente sarà un rinnovo non convinto e a tempo.

Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io metto in dubbio tutto, però francamente non me la sento di fare ironia, perché mancano 24 ore, se per te è normale ok.


Alla disperazione è meglio rispondere con umorismo


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo: alle notizie sui rinnovi di Maldini non ci si crede a quelle delle dimissioni il giorno prima della scadenza si. Io non credo alle sue dimissioni. Posso capire il mancato rinnovo ma le dimissioni no.
> 
> Ma se bisogna essere negativi: il 1 luglio non ci iscriviamo in Serie A.


Scusa ma dimissioni o mancato rinnovo cambia così tanto? Magari intendevano quello ma si sono espressi male.


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Era importante conquistare Maldini, testuali parole di questo avventuriero tirato dentro chissà a quale scopo e chissà da chi ma non di certo, ad oggi, per far tornare il Milan nella Banter Era


fixed


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Per me alla fine rinnova. Ovviamente sarà un rinnovo non convinto e a tempo.
> 
> Vediamo che succede.


Rinnovo o no, ormai la figura di pupù a livello mondiale è stata fatta e non si cancella.

Vedremo che mercato sarà, posto che secondo me gli eventuali rinnovi non li comunicano in modo da (secondo loro) fare un dispetto ai giornalisti cattivi che si sono accaniti contro questa situazione (comportamento degno della quinte elementare gne gne gne).


----------



## Giangy (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Pazzesco. Sarebbe da circondare casa Milan. Maledetti


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Scherzo eh? 

Ma vi immaginate. Parte la comunicazione ufficiale stasera tardi o domani. Maldini "Ho firmato 10 gironi fa con Frederik ma Ivan era in USA per le visite mediche e non potevamo fare il comunicato ufficiale fino al suo ritorno. Ma abbiamo continuato a lavorare. Botman? Lo avevamo seguito ma abbiamo deciso di dare fiducia a Kalulu. Sanches, ha scelto altri lidi"

Immaginatevi una roba simile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Che imbarazzo Gazidis e questa proprietà... Livello comunicativo da uomo di Neanderthal... Maldini farebbe benissimo a mandarli a quel paese. Il Milan finché ci sarà questa proprietà non sarà più una squadra di calcio, ma il bancomat di Elliott e Cardinale. Non vedranno un centesimo dal sottoscritto, schifezze umane.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Figurati, mi fa sempre piacere scherzare.
> Però converrai con me che l'orologio al momento ci dice che mancano circa 28 ore alla fine dei contratti di Maldini e Massara e che ancora siamo in alto mare.
> Gli ormai teneri articoli di ieri "firma tra oggi e domani" si sono già rivelati la solita favola... a che gioco stiamo giocando?


Si surreale la vicenda, nata con una intervista a dir poco sbagliata (parere mio e di pochi altri) nei modi e nei tempi in particolare. 

Se invece si guardano le cose con la dovuta freddezza invece di allarmante non vi è nulla; dichiarazioni, senso logico, il fatto che nessuno nuovo vada a sondare il mercato in nome del Milan, il fatto che gli interessati fanno ancora avanti-indietro da Casa Milan e partecipino agli incontri ufficiali (ma quando mai è concepibile?) sono tutti indizi che portano a pensarla in maniera positiva. 

Capisco invece che qualcuno la reputi indecente come comunicazione, a me non fa ne caldo né freddo, basta guardare le cose con calma. 

Sai che per me è probabile che si vada avanti anche per tutto il calciomercato? "Firma rinviata, si aspetta una struttura societaria definita e poi decideranno cosa fare ecc..."

Se non rinnova, o meglio, se si dimette sparisco per una settimana


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


La cosa grave sarebbe che oltre a lasciare una dirigenza capace avremmo perso più di un mese in chiave mercato e preparazione della stagione, perché comunque massara e Maldini hanno comunque operato in queste settimane.


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La cosa grave sarebbe che oltre a lasciare una dirigenza capace avremmo perso più di un mese in chiave mercato e preparazione della stagione, perché comunque massara e Maldini hanno comunque operato in queste settimane.


Però il tempo per Messias e Florenzi lo hanno trovato


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Mamma mia come si divertono tutti a trollare


----------



## cris (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Se cosi fosse, vorrebbe dire che la nuova societa non vuole fare il salto di qualita auspicato da maldini.
gravissimo.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,quelli li dovrebbe portare la curva.
> Ah no,aspetta,noi non abbiamo una curva


La curva giusto la bamba può portare


----------



## folletto (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


La notizia di Radio Radio conta poco ma io sono convinto da un pò che non ci sarà il rinnovo;
1 Salta la trattativa con Investcorp
2 Intervista di Maldini anti Elliot
3 saltano gli acquisti di Botman e Sanches (opera di Maldini) che dovevano essere cosa fatta

Ecco come onorano lo scudetto appena vinto questi porci, "costringendo" Paolo a non rinnovare


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

La cosa peggiore è se ora tutti facessero finta di niente con le faide interne.
Devono chiarire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come si divertono tutti a trollare



Anche se fosse una trollata (e me lo auguro),è tutto merito della nostra NON comunicazione.
Una roba imbarazzante e mai vista per una squadra come la nostra.

Ma se ci pensiamo bene,una situazione così grottesca sarebbe ai limite dell'imbarazzante anche in serie b/lega pro


----------



## kekkopot (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Dimettersi? Al massimo non rinnova il contratto.

A parte questo sarebbe un disastro e segno di resa per noi.


----------



## cris (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse una trollata (e me lo auguro),è tutto merito della nostra NON comunicazione.
> Una roba imbarazzante e mai vista per una squadra come la nostra.
> 
> Ma se ci pensiamo bene,una situazione così grottesca sarebbe ai limite dell'imbarazzante anche in serie b/lega pro


Comunque vada ce una comunicazione imbarazzante. Da lega pro


----------



## Maximo (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Ma se gli scade il contratto…Piuttosto non rinnovo


----------



## Devil man (29 Giugno 2022)

Se domani non firma possiamo dire che si sia conclusa definitivamente l'avventura di Maldini e Massara ?

Oppure ci crede ancora qualcuno ?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ogni notizia sul rinnovo o meno di Maldini sta diventando un tormentone. 
Perderlo sarebbe un disastro ma sarebbe meglio attendere gli atti ufficiali della Società.


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come si divertono tutti a trollare


Più che trollare direi che ognuno tenta di spararla per poi dire che aveva ragione 

Pensa i quotidiani domani in edicola, tireranno direttamente la monetina per fare i titoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Evidentemente qualche soffiata deve essere arrivata.
Non so che pensare. 
Raccapricciante. 

Un dirigente che deve pretendere che la proprietà abbia ambizioni e sia seria. 
Fa già ridere detta così.
Ma dove vogliamo andare??

Tutta la vita con Paolo.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

Io invece credo che le dimissioni all'ultimo giorno prima della scadenza sono assolutamente credibili.
Un gesto simbolico per dire che se ne va a testa alta e a modo suo, non perché scade il contratto e non glielo rinnovano/non lo rinnova.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Giugno 2022)

Tra 2 giorni inizia ufficialmente il mercato e siamo senza DT e DS...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Sono sincero, ne sarei distrutto anche perché vorrebbe dire che siamo destinare ad elemosinare per chissà quanti anni ancora.


----------



## morokan (29 Giugno 2022)

credo non potesse esserci epilogo peggiore, dopo uno scudetto vinto, e se così fosse dopo tanti anni di tifo, credo prenderò un periodo sabbatico!


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se domani non firma possiamo dire che si sia conclusa definitivamente l'avventura di Maldini e Massara ?
> 
> Oppure ci crede ancora qualcuno ?


Ci verrebbero a raccontare che ci sono normali ritardi tecnici e di stare tranquilli. Per questo in caso spero sia lo stesso Maldini a dire la parole fine


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

.,


----------



## Didaco (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ci verrebbero a raccontare che ci sono normali ritardi tecnici e di stare tranquilli. Per questo in caso spero sia lo stesso Maldini a dire la parole fine


_"Ma tanto mica è obbligatorio comunicare i rinnovi dei dirigenti, non siamo quotati in borsa eheheeh. Quanto siamo furbi eheheheh. Gliela facciamo vedere noi a quei cattivoni dei giornalisti, li facciamo impazzire ehehehe."_


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Tra 2 giorni inizia ufficialmente il mercato e siamo senza DT e DS...



Se non hai chi può spendere… risparmi. I nostri proprietari sono furbi.


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2022)

Per me Singer e troppo intelligente.
Sa che se Paolo firma solo il 2 luglio allora possono pagarlo 1 giorno in meno


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si surreale la vicenda, nata con una intervista a dir poco sbagliata (parere mio e di pochi altri) nei modi e nei tempi in particolare.
> 
> Se invece si guardano le cose con la dovuta freddezza invece di allarmante non vi è nulla; dichiarazioni, senso logico, il fatto che nessuno nuovo vada a sondare il mercato in nome del Milan, il fatto che gli interessati fanno ancora avanti-indietro da Casa Milan e partecipino agli incontri ufficiali (ma quando mai è concepibile?) sono tutti indizi che portano a pensarla in maniera positiva.
> 
> ...


Perdonami ma la fai troppo semplice, parliamo di contratti di professionisti che costano centinaia di migliaia di euro non siamo al mercato sotto casa:
A) è assolutamente concepibile anzi doveroso dover lavorare fino all'ultimo giorno partecipare a tutto, anche se sai che te ne andrai. Se non volevi farlo dovevi dimetterti (da parte Maldini) o licenziare (da parte proprietà)
B) firma rinviata non esiste, il giorno che non sei coperto da contratto non puoi più lavorare, diverso sarebbe magari rinnovare e non annunciarlo
C) Nel caso fosse, il mercato a nome del Milan lo starà sondando Moncada che sarebbe la soluzione e più logica e meno peggio come sostituto vista la situazione e


----------



## sunburn (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evidentemente qualche soffiata deve essere arrivata.
> Non so che pensare.
> Raccapricciante.
> 
> ...


Quello delle ambizioni, riflettendoci, sarebbe il meno perché già lo sappiamo. Secondo me, se Paolo non rinnova, è perché gli hanno prospettato una o due cessioni di peso(Leao e/o Tomori?)…

A ogni modo, io penso che rinnoveranno sia Maldini che Massara.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me Singer e troppo intelligente.
> Sa che se Paolo firma solo il 2 luglio allora possono pagarlo 1 giorno in meno



Potrebbe anche pagarlo a gettoni di presenza o con buoni pasto ma solo superate le sei ore


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Rinnovo o no, ormai la figura di pupù a livello mondiale è stata fatta e non si cancella.
> 
> Vedremo che mercato sarà, posto che secondo me gli eventuali rinnovi non li comunicano in modo da (secondo loro) fare un dispetto ai giornalisti cattivi che si sono accaniti contro questa situazione (comportamento degno della quinte elementare gne gne gne).


lunedi sono capaci di dire che ha rinnovato da 20 giorni, e magari è vero.

idiot non è stupido, non gli conviene mollare Paolo, se va via è perchè chiede troppi poteri.


----------



## wildfrank (29 Giugno 2022)

Se succede per davvero credo che sia uno degli epic fail più clamorosi della storia dello sport. Il problema è che a questi indefinibili "signori" della finanza, dell'umore dei tifosi non importa nulla, sembra che stiano giocando a ciapano'.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Giugno 2022)

Non c'è bisogno di dare le dimissioni, il contratto scade domani. Ormai s'è capito che non rinnova.
Menomale che abbiamo vinto questo scudetto. Ci aspetta un estate del livello di quella 2012. 
Welcome back banter era.


----------

